# Primera P12 Air Coc Prob



## stephenfell (May 7, 2004)

HELLO ALL,

I OWN A P12 PRIMERA, SE, 2003. I HAVE NOTICED THAT MY AIR CON COMES ON ON ITS OWN WITH OUT ANY WARING. I CAN BE DRIVING DOWN THE ROAD AND ALL OF A SUDDEN THE AIR CON COME ON. HAS ANYBODY ELSE HAD THIS PROBLEM AND IF SO WHAT IS CAUSEING THS AS NISSAN DEALER HAS NO IDEA.

PLEASE HELP

THANKYOU


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

It sounds like a short in the system. Check the switch for the A/C maybe even replace it if the price isn't too bad.


----------



## enginekiller (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi I'm a new member and I own a primera p12 since 2003. I want to disable the seatbelt beepers can anyone help me to do this;


----------



## merv (Apr 9, 2007)

stephenfell said:


> HELLO ALL,
> 
> I OWN A P12 PRIMERA, SE, 2003. I HAVE NOTICED THAT MY AIR CON COMES ON ON ITS OWN WITH OUT ANY WARING. I CAN BE DRIVING DOWN THE ROAD AND ALL OF A SUDDEN THE AIR CON COME ON. HAS ANYBODY ELSE HAD THIS PROBLEM AND IF SO WHAT IS CAUSEING THS AS NISSAN DEALER HAS NO IDEA.
> 
> ...


Hi Stephen
I have a similar problem. Did you find out what caused it, please?
Merv


----------



## merv (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Stephen
I have a similar problem - did you find out the cause, please?
Merv


----------

